# Hilo para hacer tus pruebas



## Sky

El título lo dice todo. :cheers:


----------



## roxvan

ok, voy a probar una cosilla...


----------



## roxvan

roxvan said:


> ok, voy a probar una cosilla...


puess.....




Sky said:



> El título lo dice todo



Osea, que si quiero comentar 2,3 opiniones, en el segundo y tercer quote ¿debo de meter a mano las palabras cuotes y quien lo dice, o hay otra manera de hacerlo más rápido?

para qué sirve el guided mode y el enhaced mode?

gracias


----------



## gooth

roxvan said:


> puess.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osea, que si quiero comentar 2,3 opiniones, en el segundo y tercer quote ¿debo de meter a mano las palabras cuotes y quien lo dice, o hay otra manera de hacerlo más rápido?
> 
> para qué sirve el guided mode y el enhaced mode?
> 
> gracias



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/faq.php?


----------



## saforenc

probando...


----------



## Carretero

Probando, probando...












Vale, sigue funcionando, todo listo


----------



## aliena

Carretero said:


> Probando, probando...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vale, sigue funcionando, todo listo












Sí que funciona, sí.


----------



## Hush

ll


----------



## AdamDeLonge

// \\ -_-" 8===> O


----------



## Mieres

A ver si sal la semeya ...


----------



## Morpheus

*probando*

probando... si, no,¿se me oye?... estos micros... nunca funcionan cuando deben...

una foto de Sandman en Spiderman 3


----------



## arriaca




----------



## Gufi

Prueba...


----------



## Sky

(...)


----------



## Bitxofo

8===D (_(_


----------



## interventor

Buebo pues por FIN he conseguido entender como poner imagenes
¡gracias a todos!

images


----------



## er_juli

..


----------



## Cicerón

..


----------



## Edu_00

Bueeeno, lo borro para no herir susceptibilidades...


----------



## Abbil

:-D :d :O :-O  :-( =^)

http://www.artchive.com/artchive/s/spilliaert/spilliaert_the_posts.jpg












Patiño said:


> FUIIIII!!!!! KACE KACE? TALOKA VENDO KUPONE VENDO KUPONE BAY BAY KALV BOTIHO!


http://www.artchive.com/artchive/s/spilliaert/spilliaert_crossing.jpg


----------



## m3c

http://enfotomadrid.blogspot.com.es/ Fotos de Madrid


----------



## Carretero

Pues la firma tenía su miga


----------



## Artista

Ieeeee


----------



## exciter




----------



## exciter




----------



## Carretero

:|


----------



## Petirojo pardiazulon

juas


----------



## Abbil

Cace? Bay xsxsxs




















Ala cace? staloka.


----------



## Edu_00

Carretero said:


> :|


----------



## Carretero

Es que el domingo pasado recibí una dosis desmedida de totalitarismo y luego pasa lo que pasa...


----------



## Badajocense




----------



## RON con soda




----------



## alexbn

Probando


----------



## Badajocense

*gsdfgsdfg*

http://www.foto.epson.com/es/crea_foto.asp?idFoto=437937&idAlbum=73779&tamanio=3


----------



## Badajocense




----------



## Javier653

http://img450.imageshack.us/img450/302/10016016za.jpg


----------



## Javier653




----------



## exciter




----------



## exciter




----------



## exciter




----------



## karan

y la ultima


----------



## galphos

una prueba:


----------



## galphos

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m246/gafoso/aaa.jpg


----------



## galphos

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m246/gafoso/aaa.jpg


----------



## Carretero

Prueba del multiquote de marras.

PD: U_U


----------



## Carretero

karan said:


> otra





karan said:


> y la ultima


Vale, ya.

PD: es que donde hay que darle es a este botón:







, y no al "Post quick reply".


----------



## Edu_00

Carretero said:


> Vale, ya.
> 
> PD: es que donde hay que darle es a este botón:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , y no al "Post quick reply".


Creo que comprendo el funcionamiento.


Carretero said:


> Prueba del multiquote de marras.
> 
> PD: U_U


Efectivamente, es así.


----------



## gooth

Intuyo que a algún forero le va a venir muy bien el multiquote ese XDDD


----------



## Lestat80

yastá


----------



## Ecthelion




----------



## galphos

vamos a probar...


----------



## Aragorn10000




----------



## Aragorn10000




----------



## Aragorn10000




----------



## Aragorn10000




----------



## Aragorn10000

pruebas


----------



## Aragorn10000




----------



## Aragorn10000




----------



## Carretero

^^ ¡¡¡So facha!!!

[Nótese la ironía] :|


----------



## Metromurcia




----------



## FOLK




----------



## alexbn




----------



## Victhor

benidorm
(es una prueba pal buscador, que solo me encuentra unos 15 threads, todos ellos menos uno en el foro de españa)


----------



## galphos

Victhor said:


> benidorm
> (es una prueba pal buscador, que solo me encuentra unos 15 threads, todos ellos menos uno en el foro de españa)


es para probar...


----------



## Borja

Haber si sale mi firma


----------



## MAD_MAD

pruebas pruebas


----------



## Fraga

Queremos Galego, Monforte:




> A poetisa galega, Iria da Galvana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soa o Hino Galego:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na Casa da Cultura xa o final, Feij09 cantando o hino galego, tras antes dicir que Lois Pereiro é un exemplo de galeguismo cordial que mantén unido ao país. Foi todo un caso extremo de cinismo escoitar todo o que dixo o suxeito que máis dano lle ten feito ao idioma dende Franco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finalmente Feijo09 foise, mas deixou o carro noutro sitio lonxe dos novos pobres que agoran se ven, algo que xamáis vira nos anos que levo vivinvo aquí. Mágoa, puido informarlles de que a crise acabouse 45 días após da súa chegada á Xunta.


----------



## Dansk

a ver que guapo.....


----------



## DonQui

...


----------



## jotaele

prueba

http://www.elconfidencial.com/noticias/noticia.asp?id=18841&edicion=08/11/2006&pass=


----------



## gooth

Test


----------



## Vitovito

gooth said:


> Test


Test2

Edito: trestetas


----------



## Vitovito

enjoy said:


> Han desaparecido todos los hilos de La Barra salvo los que tienen chincheta  quede constacia que son las 9.25 de la mañana xD
> 
> 
> :S
> 
> edito: Ya salen xD


y tu que haces viviendo en diciembre?


----------



## Edu_00

enjoy said:


> Han desaparecido todos los hilos de La Barra salvo los que tienen chincheta  quede constacia que son las 9.25 de la mañana xD
> 
> 
> :S
> 
> edito: Ya salen xD


Oye, Pablo, ya que estás en diciembre, mira los resultados de la primitiva de las últimas semanas de noviembre y nos dices las combinaciones ganadoras


----------



## enjoy

^^ xDD 

Por cierto...mi post desaparació...-_-`!


----------



## JarlehuBCN




----------



## VAUJAUS

prueba. post 838r


----------



## VAUJAUS

prueba dos. post 839


----------



## VAUJAUS

pues nada, sigo atascado el 838


----------



## Bitxofo

Probando.


----------



## Asterix

Edu_00 said:


> Cuando ves el video en Youtube, la URL (lo que aparece en la ventanita de texto arriba del navegador) pone http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*wQR-GGXFtLU*
> 
> El código para verlo aquí es *[**youtube]wQR-GGXFtLU[/youtube]*


Aaaaah, ok. Muchas gracias Edu. :cheers: 

A ver...


----------



## Asterix

^^ Excelente.... Muchas gracias de nuevo Edu.


----------



## Bitxofo

Gabe said:


>


Las 2 torres.
kay:


----------



## Txemita

Probando, Probando... Sale el post? Sí? Pues adelante.


----------



## MAD_MAD




----------



## Andrex




----------



## Urbanita

hno: hno: hno: 
hno: hno: hno:hno: 
hno: hno: hno:hno: 
hno: hno: hno:hno: 
hno: hno: hno:hno: 
hno: hno: hno:hno: 
hno: hno: hno:hno: 
hno: hno: hno:hno: 
hno: hno: hno:hno: 
hno: hno: hno:hno: 
hno: hno: hno:hno: 
hno: hno: hno:hno: 
hno: hno: hno:hno: 
hno: hno: hno:hno:


----------



## Carretero

^^

:yes: :yes: :yes:
:yes: :yes: :yes::yes:
:yes: :yes: :yes::yes:
:yes: :yes: :yes::yes:
:yes: :yes: :yes::yes:
:yes: :yes: :yes::yes:
:yes: :yes: :yes::yes:
:yes: :yes: :yes::yes:
:yes: :yes: :yes::yes:
:yes: :yes: :yes::yes:
:yes: :yes: :yes::yes:
:yes: :yes: :yes::yes:
:yes: :yes: :yes::yes:
:yes: :yes: :yes::yes:

xD


----------



## Edu_00

No discutáis. Aquí no, por favor


----------



## bauer666

pos fale


----------



## alvaro_urbano

¿Como se ponen los videos?


----------



## Edu_00

^^ no está tan lejos . Mensaje 219 de este hilo.


----------



## alvaro_urbano

Edu_00 said:


> ^^ no está tan lejos . Mensaje 219 de este hilo.


Joder parezco tonto si lo tengo arriba.:nuts:


----------



## sdf11




----------



## sdf11




----------



## Bsrt

Probando lo de las tablas


Code:


                   1997    1998    1999    2000   2001   2002   2003   2004   2005   2006    2007    2008

EU (25 countries)   100     100     100     100    100    100    100    100    100    100     100     100

EU (15 countries)   110     110     110     110    110    109    109    109    108    108 (f) 107 (f) 107 (f)

Belgium             118     116     115     117    117    118    119    119    118    118 (f) 118 (f) 118 (f)

Bulgaria            26 (e)  26 (e)   26      26     28     28     31     32     33     34 (f)  36 (f)  37 (f)

Czech Republic      69 (e)  67 (e)   66      65     66     68     71     72     74     76 (f)  78 (f)  80 (f)

Denmark             125     124     126     126    125    121    119    120    122    123 (f) 122 (f) 123 (f)

Germany             116     115     113     112    110    109    112    111    110    110 (f) 109 (f) 109 (f)
(including ex-GDR from 1991)  

Estonia             38 (e)  39 (e)   39      42     44     47     51     53     60     65 (f)  70 (f)  74 (f)

Ireland             112     117     122     126    128    132    134    136    139    139 (f) 140 (f) 141 (f)

Greece              71      71       71      73     73     77     80     81     84     85 (f)  86 (f)  87 (f)

[B]Spain               87      89       92      92     93     95     97     97     98     98 (f)  98 (f)  99 (f)[/B]

France              114     114     113     113    114    112    108    108    108    107 (f) 107 (f) 106 (f)

Italy               115     115     114     113    112    110    106    103    100     99 (f)  98 (f)  97 (f)

Cyprus              80 (e)  81 (e)   81      82     84     83     85     88     89     88 (f)  88 (f)  88 (f)

Latvia              33 (e)  34 (e)   34      35     37     39     41     44     48     52 (f)  56 (f)  59 (f)

Lithuania           37 (e)  39 (e)   37      38     40     42     47     49     52     55 (f)  58 (f)  60 (f)

Luxembourg          192     194     218     222    215    221    237    241    251    257 (f) 261 (f) 265 (f)
(Grand-Duché)  

Hungary             50 (e)  51 (e)   52      54     57     59     61     61     63     64 (f)  64 (f)  64 (f)

Malta                :      78       77      78     74     75     74     71     70     70 (f)  69 (f)  68 (f)

Netherlands         122     122     123     124    127    125    124    125    126    126 (f) 127 (f) 127 (f)

Austria             124     123     125     126    122    120    123    123    123    123 (f) 123 (f) 122 (f)

Poland              44 (e)  45 (e)   46      47     46     46     47     49     50     51 (f)  52 (f)  54 (f)

Portugal            77      78       80      80     80     79     73     72     71     70 (f)  69 (f)  68 (f)

Romania              :       :       25      25     26     28     30     33     34     36 (f)  37 (f)  38 (f)

Slovenia            71 (e)  72 (e)   74      73     74     75     77     80     82     84 (f)  85 (f)  87 (f)

Slovakia            47 (e)  48 (e)   47      47     49     51     53     54     57     59 (f)  62 (f)  64 (f)

Finland             109     113     112     114    116    115    109    111    111    113 (f) 114 (f) 114 (f)

Sweden              115     114     118     119    115    114    115    115    115    116 (f) 117 (f) 117 (f)

United Kingdom      112     112     111     112    113    116    116    118    118    117 (f) 117 (f) 117 (f)

Croatia             41 (e)  42 (e)  40 (e)  41 (e) 41 (e) 44 (e) 46 (e) 47 (f) 48 (f)  49 (f)  50 (f)  51 (f)

Macedonia,          25      25       26      26     24     24     25     25    26 (f)  26 (f)  27 (f)  28 (f)
the former Yugoslav Republic of 

Turkey              32 (e)  32 (e)   29      30     26     26     26     27    28      28 (f)  29 (f)  30 (f)

Iceland             128     130     130     127    126    122    119    124   129     130 (f) 128 (f) :

Norway              139     131     139     159    155    147    149    156   169     169 (f) 168 (f) 167 (f)

Switzerland         139     138     134     133    128    130   130 (f)129 (f) 129 (f)129 (f) 128 (f) 127 (f)


----------



## Cicerón

Probando censura:

Coño 
Almeja
Polla
Teta
Tetas
Cipote
Culo
Ojete
******
Joder
Follar
Puta
Puto
Putas
*****
Hijoputa
Hostia
Ostia
Aznar
Zapatero


Edito: Vaya truño de censura :lol:


----------



## exatrax

^^ ¿Cuáles son las que no dejan poner? M.ierda y qué más???


----------



## Bitxofo

^^Put0 NO deja.
:nono:


----------



## Cicerón

M.ierda y put0s. Puto en singular sí (en otros idiomas no es un insulto, creo que en portugués y en italiano). 

N.ewman tampoco.


----------



## cd

*http://aviaciondigital.com/*

aeropuerto de barajas


----------



## cd

aeropuerto de barajas


----------



## molas

*jjj*

prueba


----------



## cd

http://www.heraldo.es/heraldo.html?noticia=189180


----------



## cd

www.heraldo.es


----------



## cd

Medio millar de vecinos de La Jacetania se concentran en repulsa por el asesinato de Miguel Grima


----------



## dvd_85

una prueba:


----------



## Metromurcia

******


----------



## cd

Casi llegan


----------



## CARABAZA




----------



## cd

Lamontaneda


----------



## Mr. Benq

¿Como se ponen los videos de YOUTUBE para poderles ver en SSC?


----------



## Edu_00

^^ mira el mensaje 233 de este mismo hilo


----------



## Mr. Benq

*Prueba de YOUTUBE*

A ver... haciendo una prueba... 






Gracias!!


----------



## Rigelito

joer...por que no se me quedan las fotos en grande??


----------



## Rigelito

Me encanta! como ralla la musiquita a lo espectrum!!


----------



## Makrofi

uno, dos, tres, ...

:cheers:
:lock:
:naughty:
:eat:
oke:
:grouphug:
ld:
:hi:


----------



## Bitxofo

Rigelito said:


> Me encanta! como ralla la musiquita a lo espectrum!!


¡Es buenísimo, cómo te engancha!


----------



## Rigelito




----------



## Fernan20

que hay ke hace pa meter fotos ke no me aclaro


----------



## Bitxofo

^^Leer esto y ponerlo en práctica:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=270829
:wink2:


----------



## buxinger




----------



## azordorado

Debes poner
[YOUTUBE ]wl2EpINtijs[/youtube ]
Sin los espacios en blanco entre la E y el ]
El código del vídeo es la parte alfanúmerica del final, por ejemplo:
lG_ETrZzZno


----------



## azordorado




----------



## azordorado

*SI SE PUDO!!!!!!!!!*

GRACIAS A TODOS LOS QUE ME APOYARON PARA PODER PONER UN VIDEO:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Txemita

4D3W4 Y4 TI3N3 INT3RN3T 3N W4DRID


----------



## ccampos_92

edito: como se hace para que no salga tan grande??
ya creo que sale bien


----------



## ccampos_92

a ver que tal
joder ahora sale pequeña


----------



## m3c

aaaaa


----------



## Cicerón

Txema69 said:


> 4D3W4 Y4 TI3N3 INT3RN3T 3N W4DRID


¿51?


----------



## Eiffel

*Prueba1*

fff


----------



## Eiffel

m3c said:


> aaaaa


RRr


----------



## dvd_85

zzzz




zzzz


----------



## dvd_85

probando










zzzzz










zzzzz


----------



## dvd_85

http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/2039/burgsarctr9.jpg


----------



## dvd_85

zzz

http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/1652/dsc00993zy3.jpg
zzz

http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/1652/dsc00993zy3.jpg


----------



## Carretero

No comprendo lo de "A-231" en naranja... pero si es azul, coñe


----------



## ALC07

a ver q tal?


[YOUTUBE ]3djBLOoWXKI[/youtube ]


----------



## ALC07

ahora?



[YOUTUBE ]v=3djBLOoWXKI[/youtube ]


----------



## ALC07

ultimo inetento


----------



## Carretero

^^ Es que las etiquetas de YouTube las tienes que escribir de la misma forma, ya sea en mayúsculas o en minúsculas: 







Por cierto, muy interesante el vídeo.


----------



## Petirojo pardiazulon

En una palabra

[ YOUTUBE]3djBLOoWXKI*[/YOUTUBE]

o en una frase


----------



## Tintin

TOP SECRET


----------



## Carretero

PD: Puto Photobucket, que no te da código para miniaturas como el Image_Sucks_ y se lo tiene que currar uno manualmente xD


----------



## CARABAZA




----------



## Badajocense

<object codebase='http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=8,0,0,0' width='450' height='338' id='reproductor' ><param name='movie' value='http://videos.hoy.es/dalealplay.swf?file=48/Badajoz.flv&tagclone=hoy' /><param name='quality' value='high' /><param name='wmode' value='transparent' /><embed src='http://videos.hoy.es/dalealplay.swf?file=48/Badajoz.flv&tagclone=hoy' quality='high' wmode='transparent' bgcolor='#ffffff' width='450' height='338' name='flvplayer' type='application/x-shockwave-flash' pluginspage='http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer' /></embed></object>


----------



## Skylandman




----------



## Edu_00




----------



## Corail Intercités

Carretero said:


> PD: Puto Photobucket, que no te da código para miniaturas como el Image_Sucks_ y se lo tiene que currar uno manualmente xD


A mí me lo da... sólo hay que seleccionar las imágenes que quieras y pulsar el botón "Generate HTML/IMG code" que aparece en la parte inferior de la página.


----------



## KodeL




----------



## Er_Xixa




----------



## Er_Xixa

^^Joer q facil lo de poner videos


----------



## azordorado




----------



## azordorado




----------



## Boltzman

la la la


----------



## pichuneke

Un ñandú no nada, ni añade nada a nada. No diña, no anida, no anda. Un anade anda, y nada, y diña. Anida un anade, y añade a nada.

Un anade dona y da.


----------



## Mieres




----------



## Txemita

Prueba para comprobar el tamaño de la firma de un forero.

Tamaño 4
Trinational Valenciano
/Navarro/Castellano,
ocea 
de la misma España. 

Tamaño 3
Trinational Valenciano
/Navarro/Castellano,
ocea 
de la misma España.


----------



## Lindemann




----------



## Sr.Eichmann

*Prueba*

1,2,3... :cheers:


----------



## xinzo

http://img126.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nenfarestu1.jpg


----------



## xinzo

http://imageshack.us]


----------



## Carlosvlc

prueba 1


----------



## Carlosvlc

Prueba 2


----------



## Carlosvlc

Prueba 3


----------



## Carretero

Por la "Prueba 2" igual te hacen pagar derechos de autor xD


----------



## pakito968

http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/6790/2torresatalayasfn9.jpg


----------



## pakito968




----------



## pakito968

http://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=2torresatalayasfn9.jpg


----------



## pakito968




----------



## pakito968




----------



## Txemita

probando, probando...


----------



## jserradell




----------



## Batalyaws




----------



## garfield




----------



## the_Singermorning

editado


----------



## ALMcohol




----------



## ALMcohol




----------



## Locko

---------


----------



## Locko

Chicos, habéis cerrado el hilo de "cómo postear vídeos" y yo tengo la pregunta del millón: cómo hago para postear vídeos de otras páginas que no sean youtube.com?


----------



## Carretero

^^ Al menos ahora mismo en SSC no se puede 

En otros foros sí que tienen puesto un plugin para poder ver vídeos de Google Video, pero aquí no está, por lo que he podido ver.


----------



## Locko

Gracias, Marcos 
Una [email protected], grrrrr


----------



## Rigelito

fdsf


----------



## pakito968

a ver que tal se ve esta foto


----------



## pakito968

a ver que tal ahora


----------



## pakito968

prueba de fotos


----------



## mejai_87

a ver si m sale


----------



## mejai_87

y a ver aora


----------



## mejai_87

haber si alguien me puede ayudar, he conseguido poner una foto que estaba x internet, pero como lo hago si quiero poner fotos hechas por mi y que tenga en mi ordenador????

gracias


----------



## jifagu




----------



## MâF

ñl'


MERDE, no se me ve el avatar!


----------



## xinzo




----------



## xinzo

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## JHUAN




----------



## JHUAN




----------



## JHUAN




----------



## Rigelito




----------



## bule

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgCc4RAC3Tw


----------



## Carlosvlc




----------



## Carlosvlc




----------



## aksder

Bien... probando uno uno uno tres ... holaaaaaaa !


----------



## aksder




----------



## derpueblo

Carretero said:


> ^^ Lo más sencillo es irse al modo avanzado de respuesta (botones "Go Advanced" o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) y pulsar este icono:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , que te genera las etiquetas
> 
> 
> 
> dentro de las cuales puedes meter el texto que quieras.
> 
> Otra posibilidad es pegar primero el texto, seleccionarlo todo y después darle a dicho botón, el resultado es el mismo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gafoso said:
> 
> 
> 
> es para probar...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a ver que sale
Click to expand...


----------



## derpueblo

pues eso


----------



## pakito968




----------



## pakito968




----------



## martika

*COMO INSERTAR FOTOS*

Hola foreros, soy nueva aunque llevo varios meses leyendo vuestros mensajes, y viendo vuestras fotos, así que me he decido yo también a participar, pero tengo una duda, no sé como insertar una fotografía, en la barra de herramientas del texto en que estoy escribiendo aparece un incono de insertar imagen, pero cuando lo pulso me dice que ingrese la URL para mi imagen, y justo abajo un espacio que comienza con "http://", sin embargo mis imagenes están guardadas en mis documentos (mis imágenes), ¿cómo insertáis vosotros vuestras fotografias? Agradecería mucho vuestros consejos muchas gracias.


----------



## gooth

Tienes que subirlas a un servidor.
Aquí tienes una explicación de cómo hacerlo:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=270829


----------



## xinzo

<img src="http://www.world66.com/community/mymaps/worldmap?visited=DKFRITMTPTESUKVA"><br/>
<a href="http://douweosinga.com/projects/visitedcountries">create your own visited countries map</a>
or <a href="http://www.tonjafabritz.com">vertaling Duits Nederlands</a>


----------



## xinzo

<img src="http://www.world66.com/community/mymaps/worldmap?visited=DKFRITMTPTESUKVA"><br/>
<a href="http://douweosinga.com/projects/visitedcountries">create your own visited countries map</a>
or <a href="http://www.tonjafabritz.com">vertaling Duits Nederlands</a>


----------



## Perezoso

******


----------



## Met

a10! :runaway:


----------



## dvd_85

a ver si funciona el video:


----------



## Metromurcia

se pueden atachear de Google Videos?


----------



## Carretero

^^ "Atachear"? :crazy: Eso supera a lo de "postear" y "reportar" 

Y no, en principio en SSC no está activada esa capacidad.


----------



## neuromancer

¿tanto cuesta decir adjuntar?


----------



## entfe001

O "tachelar", uséase, pegar el vídeo en el foro con una tachuela


----------



## Nete




----------



## vito

Carretero said:


> ^^ "Atachear"? :crazy: Eso supera a lo de "postear" y "reportar"
> 
> Y no, en principio en SSC no está activada esa capacidad.


Nunca habíais oído lo de "atachear"?


----------



## NiceBoy

como coño se mete un vídeo de youtube?


----------



## Sr.Horn

Avatar nuevo


----------



## SodaPop·

Sr.Horn said:


> Avatar nuevo


El anterior del hombre de la pipa me recordaba a Popeye :sly:


----------



## Sr.Horn

SodaPop· said:


> El anterior del hombre de la pipa me recordaba a Popeye :sly:


era Douglas McArthur


----------



## SodaPop·

Wow, lo he buscado en google y es toda una declaración de intenciones. Doraemon es más... ligero, ideológicamente hablando


----------



## Sr.Horn

SodaPop· said:


> Wow, lo he buscado en google y es toda una declaración de intenciones. Doraemon es más... ligero, ideológicamente hablando


Doraemon es ante todo, añoslucista


----------



## SodaPop·

:rofl: Eso desde luego!!


----------



## eudén




----------



## Bipo

Probando...


----------



## Xemita

eudén said:


>


Uyyy, y ese plano de Segovia?? que es? :?


----------



## aCidMinD81

Editau


----------



## victor_

Code:


http://torrelavega2.miniville.fr/ind/


----------



## victor_

PHP:


http://torrelavega2.miniville.fr/ind/


----------



## victor_

alguno sabeis como poner lo de
INDUSTRIA


----------



## sunFire

<a href="http://mundo-tela.blogspot.com/"><img src="http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/2113/kjtl6uq5.jpg" border="0" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us"/></a><br/>


----------



## jaaar

mmm


----------



## Tudmir




----------



## Tudmir




----------



## Tudmir




----------



## derpueblo

½ ÷ ¼ = 2
☻ + ☺ = ∞


----------



## Tudmir

> Wow, lo he buscado en google y es toda una declaración de intenciones. Doraemon es más... ligero, ideológicamente hablando




a ver


----------



## Scryp




----------



## Edu_00

:tongue:​


----------



## Scryp

Edu_00 said:


> :tongue:​


Voy a probar qué palabrotas estan vetadas:

caca
pedo
culo
pis
******
gilipollas
hijo de puta
follar
polla
cono (******! digo caspita, no tengo enye)


A ver los resultados...


----------



## Scryp

Pues solo esta prohibido m i e r d a! ^^


----------



## el casanovas

^^

También está prohibido **** (p a k i). A lo mejor algún otro insulto de raza también? Sudaca, negrata, moro, españata, blanquito, nazi, limón añoslucista, probando, probando.

hijo de puta
hijodeputa
hijoputa
cabrón
mamonazo
soplapollas
Aznar
Jesús Gil
ultrasur
soplamocos
cenutrio
cernícalo
tontolaba
alelao


----------



## Xemita

...


----------



## Scryp

****?? ke es paqui?


----------



## el casanovas

Paquistanés, por lo visto les ofende...


----------



## Scryp

En Francia, donde vive casi un millón de polacos (polonais en francés) se les insulta llamándolos "polac". Más de un malentendido habrá habido la primera vez que un descendiente de polacos francés haya oído su gentilicio,en castellano!

PD: En castellano el gentilicio de Pakistán es pakistaní, no paquistanés....el catalán nos engaña!


----------



## Cicerón

Edito: Se ve.


----------



## John Pardolta

Menos mal que no está mi amiga Francisca en el foro, que entonces no podría referirme a ella de una manera cariñosa y cordial... XD


----------



## seat

> Fomento presentará a finales de 2009 el proyecto del nuevo puente sobre el Tormes
> 
> El futuro viaducto de la calle Vergara no estará listo antes del año 2012
> 
> La Concejalía de Fomento presentará a finales del próximo ejercicio el proyecto del nuevo viaducto sobre el Tormes, que se ubicará en el entorno de la calle Vergara, junto a las instalaciones actuales de la planta de fertilizantes de Mirat. La actuación, que fue incorporada con el respaldo de PP y PSOE al Plan General de Ordenación Urbana que entró en vigor el pasado año, necesitará el respaldo del Ayuntamiento de Santa Marta, que, según fuentes del Consistorio capitalino, incorporará el proyecto al planeamiento que está actualmente en fase de ejecución. El Consistorio ha remitido recientemente a las autoridades municipales de Santa Marta el protocolo de colaboración para que ambas administraciones lo suscriban.
> Salvador Cruz asegura que el clima de colaboración con el municipio vecino es total, así como el respaldo a la iniciativa por parte del Ministerio de Fomento. El concurso del Gobierno central es vital para sacar adelante el proyecto, que incluye una serie de actuaciones en el entorno de la carretera Nacional 501, de titularidad estatal. Una de ellas será la construcción de una rotonda en el entorno de la que se levanta actualmente junto a Centro Comercial de Capuchinos y que, según el propio edil, será muy similar en sus dimensiones a la de Castilla y León, en el distrito de Garrido.
> Esta glorieta será la encargada de canalizar el tráfico hacia el nuevo viaducto que según el propio Salvador Cruz tendrá unas dimensiones menores que las del puente Juan Carlos I. "Se tratará de un viaducto de menores dimensiones ya que la calle Vergara tiene un estrechamiento en su tramo final al estar afectado por la gasolinera y varias naves industriales de Prosperidad. Será un puente pensado sobre todo para el tráfico de salida de la ciudad", apunta Cruz.
> El alcalde, Julián Lanzarote, obtuvo a finales del pasado año el compromiso de Juan Vicente Herrera de financiar parte de la construcción con cargo a los presupuestos de la Junta de Castilla y León. Las obras comenzarían en 2010 y el plazo de ejecución será de 18 meses, por lo que la infraestructura no estará lista hasta 2012.
> El viaducto se convertirá en el sexto puente sobre el río Tormes destinado al tráfico rodado. El PGOU salmantino contempla uno más que comunicará los barrios de Tejares y de Huerta Otea. Con este puente, que no se acometerá hasta bien entrada la próxima década el Ayuntamiento concluirá la construcción de este tipo de infraestructuras.
> Obras en la calle Jardines
> Los técnicos municipales están elaborando el anteproyecto del túnel de la calle Jardines. La intención del Ayuntamiento es que la redacción del proyecto sea licitada antes de que concluya el presente ejercicio, con lo que las obras, que serán financiadas por la Junta, podrían empezar en 2009


El adelanto


----------



## manu

google


----------



## Etnacila

Foto









No entiendo por qué no se ve, si lo he hecho como siempre cientos de veces en ImageShack.


----------



## Plazebo

123


----------



## Plazebo

*asdf*



Plazebo said:


> 123


^^ 123


----------



## Plazebo

manu said:


> google


:carrot:


----------



## galphos

^^Como puedes tener 0 mensajes si has escrito al menos 3...:?


----------



## Plazebo

Eso me gustaría saber a mi. eskerrik asko


----------



## Etnacila

Los mensajes del subforo Otros Temas, o sea éste de La Barra y Actualidad Social, no cuentan, no suman.


----------



## Plazebo

el foro exige "chicha"! Gracias etnacila


----------



## Plazebo




----------



## Plazebo

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=bLY33I7GX1Q


----------



## interventor




----------



## kohai

Toc, toc. ¿Se puede?

No he encontrado ningún hilo de presentación de nuevos usuarios, así que aprovecho éste para saludar a todos los foreros.

Bueno, espero pasar buenos ratos por aquí, ya que parece que se tocan todos los palos de la construcción.

Un saludo.:wave:


----------



## interventor

^^
¡[email protected]!


----------



## MaZu

A ver si sale::tongue3:


----------



## Coruscant32

*prueba*

esto es una prueba


----------



## Jafevvc

A ver


----------



## Jafevvc

Edit


----------



## SolTerra

[]


----------



## scratchy

Prueba


----------



## Plazebo

Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting

qw


----------



## Plazebo

Free Image Hosting
qw


----------



## Plazebo

http://img263.imageshack.us/my.php?image=imagen002ph0.jpg


----------



## pablvs




----------



## pablvs




----------



## pablvs




----------



## pablvs




----------



## Scryp

pakis


----------



## Scryp

****


----------



## jserradell




----------



## jserradell




----------



## jserradell




----------



## jserradell




----------



## jserradell




----------



## jserradell




----------



## jserradell




----------



## jserradell




----------



## jserradell




----------



## jserradell




----------



## jserradell

http://imageshack.us][img=http://img65.imageshack.us/img65/448/cracowvr5.gif


----------



## jserradell

Hola


----------



## jserradell

Pues no me sale...


----------



## Scryp

JI


----------



## Scryp

ajkf


----------



## Man28

*Probando*

La Torre Godoy el domingo pasado:


----------



## Indar

hola


----------



## Hochatas

http://img384.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img00594jv3.jpg
<a href="http://img384.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img00594jv3.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img384.imageshack.us/img384/4207/img00594jv3.th.jpg" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a><br /><br /><a href="http://img604.imageshack.us/content.php?page=blogpost&files=img384/4207/img00594jv3.jpg" title="QuickPost"><img src="http://imageshack.us/img/butansn.png" alt="QuickPost" border="0"></a> Quickpost this image to Myspace, Digg, Facebook, and others!

[img=http://img384.imageshack.us/img384/4207/img00594jv3.th.jpg][img=http://img384.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif]

[img=http://img384.imageshack.us/img384/4207/img00594jv3.th.jpg][img=http://img384.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif]


----------



## Hochatas

[img=http://img384.imageshack.us/img384/4369/img00594wr7.th.jpg][img=http://img384.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif]

lllll


----------



## Tábato

[/URL]


----------



## pablvs




----------



## Carretero

Este hilo no es un chat.


----------



## Andrex

^^ eso ...¿es una prueba o una advertencia?


----------



## GUAYOTA

Siempre me he preguntado para qué sirve este hilo si existe la opción _Vista previa del mensaje_... ¿Hay alguna razón? :?


----------



## VAUJAUS

funfciona?


----------



## Bitxofo

GUAYOTA said:


> Siempre me he preguntado para qué sirve este hilo si existe la opción _Vista previa del mensaje_... ¿Hay alguna razón? :?


Para que los demás foreros vean tus pruebas y/o intentos de algo.


----------



## -Fer-

probando...
http://img108.imageshack.us/my.php?image=glorietaez9.jpg


----------



## -Fer-

probando....


----------



## Elkiko

Una pregunta: para poner un enlace a una página web, pero son que salga el www....etc sino un texto que yo elija, ¿cómo se hace?. Graacias.


----------



## Sky

^^ 

De esta forma, cambiando los paréntesis por corchetes:

(URL="http://")texto(/URL)


----------



## Elkiko

Gracias, Sky voy a hacer la prueba:

Supremo


----------



## Elkiko

Estupendo, gracias.


----------



## interventor

probando lo que ha preguntado Elkiko, gracias Sky

mates y triples


----------



## Aurelio

Probando

...


----------



## Tábato

probando probando


----------



## Tábato

probando vertical...


----------



## Tábato




----------



## Elkiko

Otra preguntita: para muli-quotear ¿se dice así?, ¿cómo se hace?, porque pulso los multi de dos o más, pero luego nada...Gracias.


----------



## Boltzman

En el último mensaje que marques, tienes que pulsar el botón de quote y no el de multiquote. Te aparece la pantalla de escribir mensaje con sólo una cita, pero justo debajo del recuadro te aparece una indicación de si quieres que los ostros posts señalados se citen también en tu mensaje: como sí, le das, y hecho.


----------



## Designer Skyscraper

Vídeos de Úbeda en la serie de _Canal Sur __*Andalucía es de Cine*_


----------



## alexelche

probando probando


----------



## alexelche

http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/3523/sdc10919c.jpg
[img=http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/3523/sdc10919c.th.jpg]


----------



## alexbn




----------



## Cicerón

[gmap]<iframe width="425" height="240" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" src="http://maps.google.es/maps/sv?cbp=12,236.29,,0,-14.19&cbll=40.477039,-3.686478&panoid=&v=1&hl=es&gl=es"></iframe><br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.es/maps?f=q&source=embed&hl=es&geocode=&q=paseo+de+la+castellana,+madrid&sll=40.497092,-3.713379&sspn=9.703472,23.269043&ie=UTF8&ll=40.462621,-3.685141&spn=0.000212,0.01545&z=14&layer=c&cbll=40.477039,-3.686478&panoid=fKb1pgDBQoFcdDcqHVSw3Q&cbp=12,236.29,,0,-14.19" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">Ver mapa más grande</a></small>[/gmap]


----------



## sonnyboy_vlc

[gmap]



<br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.es/?ie=UTF8&ll=39.460567,-0.332165&spn=0.002071,0.006212&t=h&z=17&source=embed" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">Ver mapa más grande</a></small>[/gmap]


----------



## Danzig

pìk


----------



## entfe001

ūůŭụű


----------



## caesaricky




----------



## caesaricky

http://img338.imageshack.us/i/cesarenrique138.jpg/]


----------



## alexbn

Pocí que sale.


----------



## coque

> BADAJOZ
> El Ayuntamiento recurre a sus ahorros para iniciar el proyecto de los túneles
> El coste total de la actuación alcanza los siete millones de euros
> 
> El Gobierno local continúa en el empeño de que Fomento financie la infraestructura bajo la autopista y después se la entregue
> 
> Que los embotellamientos de tráfico se queden de vacaciones. Es lo que sueñan los pacenses que estos días circulan por la autopista libre de atascos. Un deseo que puede estar más cerca de lo que parece, porque el Ayuntamiento ya ha iniciado los trámites para tomar del remanente de tesorería el dinero que necesite y contratar la redacción de la memoria técnica para la construcción de dos túneles en la confluencia de la autopista con las avenidas María Auxiliadora y Damián Téllez Lafuente.
> El alcalde dijo hace cuatro semanas que el Ayuntamiento financiaría los túneles de la autopista y que ya había dado órdenes para encargar los estudios previos. En el Pleno celebrado a finales del pasado mes, se aprobó la suplementación de diferentes créditos, entre los que se encuentra uno para los inicios de este proyecto.
> Según explica el primer teniente de alcalde, Francisco Javier Fragoso, la memoria técnica aportará los «datos concretos que nos permitirán negociar con las administraciones». Por lo que el Ayuntamiento aún confía en poder llegar a un acuerdo con el Gobierno central, titular de la autopista, para que costee la infraestructura.
> Según los datos que manejó el Consistorio hace varios años, la actuación costará siete millones de euros.
> «Nuestro compromiso es que la ciudad tiene que tener una solución a medio y corto plazo al colapso de tráfico que existe en esas arterias que cruzan la antigua N-V. Si la Administración que es competente no es capaz de encontrársela, entre todos tendremos que hacerlo», manifestó Fragoso.
> Para el Gobierno de Celdrán lo ideal es que Fomento construya los túneles y después entregue la vía al Ayuntamiento. «¿Qué hay de malo en que pidamos que sea la Administración central la que pague los túneles si son los propietarios de la autopista, si es el punto por el que pasan todos los coches que se dirigen de Lisboa a Sevilla, y viceversa? No es que el Ayuntamiento esté peleado con todas las administraciones, es que tenemos que pelear por que aporten a Badajoz lo que le corresponde».
> Aun así, el Gobierno local ha dado los primeros pasos para encargar los estudios previos «porque, como vemos que el asunto está bloqueado, la instrucción del alcalde es avanzar. Si no hay solución, pues la pagarán los pacenses».
> Fomento ha ofrecido en diversas ocasiones una compensación económica de 341.074 euros por cada kilómetro transferido de esta vía, una cantidad fijada por decreto y que Fragoso consideró insuficiente para hacer los túneles. «Esa cantidad es para hacer bulevares o tramos urbanos, pero no para una infraestructura de este tipo», aseveró.
> ¿Cómo serían?
> Los dos carriles centrales de la travesía (uno en cada sentido) descenderían por debajo de la superficie a una profundidad máxima de 8 metros. Los otros dos carriles seguirían al nivel actual y se encontrarían en el cruce con una gran rotonda central de dos o tres carriles que absorbería los vehículos procedentes de las avenidas que cruzan la travesía.


Bueno, esta es la noticia.


----------



## Manamer

presentacin2-ppt-090731191521-phpapp01​


----------



## Periférico




----------



## greg zaz




----------



## greg zaz




----------



## greg zaz

pppp


----------



## greg zaz




----------



## greg zaz

cccc


----------



## greg zaz

[img=http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/6326/barco035.jpg]vbxzxcvxcv


----------



## AlumUPV

hj


----------



## Sarri

Editado

(he hecho una prueba que no me ha salido )


----------



## zyro2012




----------



## ekologista

prueba 

PRUEBA


----------



## ekologista

:master:

*hola* _a_ todos probando




> probando


----------



## Adpg

Probando...


----------



## Bilbao_sky




----------



## AdayGC

Debes poner
[YOUTUBE ]código del vídeo[/youtube ]
Sin los espacios en blanco entre la E y el ]
El código del vídeo es la parte alfanúmerica del final, por ejemplo:
lG_ETrZzZno 

espero q me salga bien...


----------



## bumikz

http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/9959/cruceros3.jpg


----------



## bumikz

http://yfrog.com/6wcruceros3j


----------



## bumikz




----------



## bumikz

[img=http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/9959/cruceros3.th.jpg]

jarL


----------



## bumikz

JARL


----------



## bumikz

http://img248.imageshack.us/i/cruceros3.jpg/

<a href='http://img248.imageshack.us/i/cruceros3.jpg/'><img src='http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/9959/cruceros3.jpg' border='0' alt='Image Hosted by ImageShack.us'/></a><br/>


----------



## bumikz

[img=http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/9959/cruceros3.jpg]
jutun


----------



## bumikz




----------



## Dompcz

Hello, this is not a test.  Can anyone translate this text to English please? Google translate is not translating it very well. 


> Aunque no es la única función del DIT, tiene un elevado componente de
> desarrollo de software. Aspectos a subrayar:
> Todos los procesos tributarios tienen soporte informático. NO SE HACE
> NADA EN PAPEL.
> Los desarrollos pertinentes se hacen en el DIT. Físicamente, casi
> podría identificarse con Santa María Magdalena.
> No compramos aplicaciones externas, ni encargamos que nos las hagan.
> Nos basamos en desarrollos propios.
> El personal desarrollador es interno. Cuando hace falta apoyo, se
> contrata asistencia técnica, orientada fundamentalmente a los niveles
> más bajos, más alguna labor de consultoría. Muy pocos desarrollos
> externos ‘llave en mano’. El control de los proyectos, siempre por
> personal propio.


----------



## Dante_1

...


----------



## alexbn

[]


----------



## Zgz!

Probando :


----------



## Dante_1

....


----------



## Bribon




----------



## Bribon

[img=http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/9757/123333j.th.jpg]

hola


----------



## Bribon

a ver


----------



## Bribon




----------



## Bribon




----------



## Bribon




----------



## TurTur

Bribon said:


> [img=http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/9757/123333j.th.jpg]
> 
> hola


Probando quotear


----------



## Zgz!

*Probando....*







^^:banana: Funciona!!!


----------



## Dante_1

Soy un crack


----------



## xinzo

edit


----------



## Sarichar

www.elperiodico.com/default.asp?idpublicado_PK=46&idioma=CAS&idnoticia_PK=675105&ideseccio_PK=1022


----------



## Pavlemadrid




----------



## Pavlemadrid




----------



## derpueblo

asdfsdf


----------



## Plazebo




----------



## iaro




----------



## azarret

Prueba









Prueba


----------



## Zgz!

Probando 1, 2, 3


----------



## Sarri

edit


----------



## Dante_1




----------



## Dante_1

probando tamaño texto


----------



## Dante_1

editado


----------



## Dante_1

....edit


----------



## _Barca_

asddddddddddddddddddddddavaasasff


----------



## terciano797

estoooo......como se hace para meter una noticia del periodico ?¿?:gaah:


----------



## sonnyboy_vlc

^^ http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copiar_y_pegar


----------



## seat

http://salamanca.incondicionales.com/media/img/0/9/1/0/0/estadio_helmántico.jpg


----------



## seat




----------



## seat

*un dos tres probando*


----------



## Pokara

ALGUIEN ME PUEDE EXPLICAR COMO PONER ESO QUE TENESI BASTANTES FOREROS QUE SLAE EN CADA POST?

mas o menos, eso que es asi...:
________________________________________________________________

Y A QUI ESCRIBÍS ALGO


----------



## sonnyboy_vlc

^^ Eso se llama firma y la puedes cambiar aquí: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## terciano797




----------



## bumikz

edit


----------



## tenerifeisland

*prueba*



> No habrá contenedores en la zona urbana del puerto
> La dársena de Los Llanos tendrá una gran marina, locales comerciales y el escenario del Carnaval
> 
> 
> La zona de la avenida José Antonio quedará libre de los contenedores que se agolpan actualmente. JONAY RODRÍGUEZ
> TONY M. ÁLAMO (IDEAPRESS) | SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE El uso futuro del puerto de Santa Cruz de Tenerife es radicalmente distinto al que tiene ahora mismo. El paseante por la avenida José Antonio (que discurre entre el Cabildo y el Parque Marítimo) dejará de tener esa pared de contenedores con la que se encuentra hoy en día. El paseo contará con vistas al mar, a una marina deportiva y locales comerciales.
> Las terminales de contenedores que se ubican en la dársena de Los Llanos se trasladarán hasta la del Este, una vez que las obras de ampliación terminen. El presidente de la Autoridad Portuaria, Pedro Rodríguez Zaragoza, prevé que la conclusión de las obras que se están llevando a cabo será "en un año y pico". De esta manera, con los 57.000 metros cuadrados de superficie que se ganarán a partir de la ampliación de los terrenos que ocupaban los astilleros de Nubasa, las operaciones de graneles sólidos, líquidos y contenedores se realizarán en la dársena del Este.
> Estas operaciones, que en parte se estaban realizando en la dársena de Los Llanos, se trasladarán. "La zona quedaría con el entronque puerto-ciudad, el gran escenario del Carnaval, una gran marina deportiva y tiendas y lugares de ocio", explica Rodríguez Zaragoza. Las actividades económicas y sociales previstas por el presidente de Puertos se distribuirían por la dársena de una forma ordenada. El espacio fijo para la instalación de un escenario para el Carnaval será en el que tradicionalmente se celebra el concierto de Navidad; la gran marina deportiva será una ampliación de la que existe actualmente junto al dique; y las zonas comerciales y de ocio se instalarán en el espacio más cercano al Auditorio.
> 
> Traslado. Uno de los problemas de este proyecto es que será necesario negociar con los concesionarios de las terminales de contenedores que se instalan allí para que se trasladen. "Hay terminales de contenedores que tendrán que ser recolocadas, entre otras cosas, porque les vence la concesión", comentó Rodríguez Zaragoza.
> La zona urbana que ocupa el puerto de Santa Cruz, entre el Parque Marítimo y Paso Alto quedará libre de contenedores, con lo que la ciudad se reencontrará con el mar. Además, el proyecto de la vía litoral soterrará la carretera hacia San Andrés, con lo que se logrará un acceso más fluido a toda esta nueva parte portuaria cargada de comercios, zonas de ocio y el escenario que se usará para el Carnaval y otros actos. Así, el futuro del centenario puerto es su reconciliación con la ciudad. Actuaciones en otras zonas La Autoridad Portuaria de Santa Cruz de Tenerife cambiará también la costa de otras partes del municipio. Una de las que más disfrutarán estos cambios será el barrio de Valleseco, que contará con su propia playa. "El futuro del puerto pasa por tener la playa de Valleseco terminada", aclara Rodríguez Zaragoza. "Para esto se cuenta con un proyecto financiado por dos administraciones, una parte corresponde a la Dirección General de Costas del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y la otra depende conjuntamente de la Autoridad Portuaria y del Gobierno de Canarias", explica el presidente de Puertos de Tenerife. Según añade, "con este proyecto se ganaría una gran zona lúdica que se ubicaría en Valleseco". "Por lo tanto tendríamos, la actividad de la Dársena Pesquera, que seguiría en el lugar actual, con 170.000 metros cuadrados, por otro lado, también estaría el futuro puerto de San Andrés, y no hay que olvidarse de la canalización del barranco del Bufadero y el dique del Este, que quedará como puerto de contenedores e incluso de transbordos", dibuja el futuro puerto capitalino Rodríguez Zaragoza. Aunque se lleven a cabo todos estos proyectos, Puertos necesita de más espacio para seguir creciendo. "El problema es que nunca se llegará a un tráfico superior del millón de contenedores, con lo que, para conseguir alcanzar nuestro objetivo de 1.800.000 contenedores, la idea es que la práctica totalidad de los transbordos se harían en Granadilla, con parte de graneles sólidos y líquidos; además de cemento y gas", comenta el presidente. "Si una empresa quiere venir a tener una actividad de transbordos más importante, en Santa Cruz no cabe", concluye.


Pues podrian poner una zona para muelle deportivo y una para playa


----------



## Castor_Game

[IMG=http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/2412/dsc01730pz.th.jpg][/IMG]


----------



## Castor_Game

:banana:


----------



## Periférico




----------



## CAMINO NEGRO




----------



## CAMINO NEGRO




----------



## art




----------



## terciano797

como se sube una imagen del escritorio??


----------



## terciano797




----------



## sonnyboy_vlc

^^ http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=270829


----------



## jaaar

edit


----------



## terciano797




----------



## terciano797




----------



## terciano797




----------



## terciano797




----------



## jordi_th

Link


----------



## risco

*prueba*



terciano797 said:


> como se sube una imagen del escritorio??


esto es una prueba


----------



## Dante_1

edit


----------



## Pavlemadrid




----------



## Asturmaño

Esto es un prueba


----------



## terciano797

edit


----------



## terciano797

editado


----------



## Sr.Horn




----------



## BCNforever




----------



## MurLight




----------



## MurLight

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

[IMG=http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/1047/murciau.jpg][/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
t>[/URL


[URL=http://img685.imageshack.us/i/tranc.png/]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/1047/murciau.jpg


----------



## ala23

Lo borro


----------



## sergioytomas

[IMG=http://img836.imageshack.us/img836/871/img258x.th.jpg][/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sergioytomas

<a target='_blank' href='http://img836.imageshack.us/i/img258x.jpg/'><img src='http://img836.imageshack.us/img836/871/img258x.th.jpg' border='0'/></a>

Uploaded with <a target='_blank' href='http://imageshack.us'>ImageShack.us</a>


----------



## sergioytomas

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sergioytomas




----------



## sergioytomas




----------



## sergioytomas

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sergioytomas

http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/5486/img259.jpg


----------



## sergioytomas

[IMG=http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/5486/img259.jpg][/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sergioytomas

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sergioytomas




----------



## sergioytomas




----------



## sergioytomas




----------



## sergioytomas




----------



## sergioytomas




----------



## sergioytomas




----------



## sergioytomas




----------



## sergioytomas




----------



## sergioytomas




----------



## sergioytomas




----------



## sergioytomas




----------



## sergioytomas

2352 x 3456


----------



## sergioytomas




----------



## sergioytomas




----------



## sergioytomas




----------



## sergioytomas




----------



## sergioytomas




----------



## sergioytomas




----------



## Pavlemadrid

hno:^^:lol::nuts::cucumber::sly::down::naughty::rock::angel1::fiddle::goodbye::gaah::2cents::banana2::wtf::cheer:mg::horse::wallbash:et::shocked::lurker::drunk::hahano::lurker::nocrook::llama::nocrook:oke::happy::rant::speech::kiss::colgate::rofl::storm:uke::carrot::angel::tongue2::jk:opcorn::hahaha::tongue3::baaa::dance::chill::clown::dance2::tongue::goodnight:crazy::guns1::soapbox::lock::dj:>banned::scouserd::runaway::cheers2::bow::smug:

Probando 1.


----------



## Pavlemadrid

:bash::banana::cheers::?:applause::tyty::gunz::cheers1::skull::hammer::master::drool::eat::righton::ancient::mad2::hi::dizzy::weirdo::hilarious:wave::hm::deadthrea:lovethem::crazy2::yes::tiasd::tongue4::rofl::laugh::uh::badnews::bowtie::hug::gossip::stupid::grouphug:m)):fart:epper::wink2::bleep::soon::redx::booze::moods:ld::shifty::no::|:doh::toilet::dunno::nono::eek2::cripes::colbert:

Probando 2.


----------



## CNGL

:bash:^^:banana::lol::cheers::nuts:hno::goodbye::master::gaah::hammer::eat:
:banana2::drool::2cents::ancient::wtf::righton::cheer::mad2:mg::dizzy:
:wallbash::hi::horse:et::weirdo::hilarious:wave::lurker::shocked::devil::hm::drunk:
:deadthrea:hahano::lovethem::llama::nocrook:oke::yes::crazy2::rant::rofl:
:speech::tiasd::kiss::laugh::jippo::tongue4::colgate:kay::rofl::uh::storm:uke:
:bowtie::badnews::angel::gossip::carrot::hug::stupid::jk::tongue2:opcorn::spam1:
:grouphug::fart::tongue3:m)):hahaha::baaa::wink2::dance:epper::chill::bleep::clown:
:soon::weird::tongue::booze::dance2::redx::moods::baeh3:ld::goodnight:shifty:
:guns1::no::soapbox::crazy::evil::dj::|:lock:>toilet::banned::doh::scouserd::nono:
:runaway::dunno::eek2::bow::sleepy::cheers2::?:sly::applause::cucumber::tyty:
:naughty::gunz::down::cheers1::rock::blahblah::angel1::skull::fiddle::cripes:
:smug::colbert:

Probando TODAS las caritas de SSC en una sola entrada.


----------



## sonnyboy_vlc

¿Tenéis mucho tiempo libre, verdad?


----------



## Pavlemadrid

Lo triste es lo mío, el solo me ha "quoteado", copiado y pegado, yo las he puesto una por una.


----------



## CNGL

Yo también las he puesto una por una.


----------



## Pavlemadrid

Baah entonces estamos igualados! :banana:


----------



## sonnyboy_vlc

Lo dicho, que tenéis mucho tiempo libre jaja


----------



## airoviedo




----------



## sonnyboy_vlc

^^ :lol:


----------



## jserradell




----------



## jserradell




----------



## Pavlemadrid

...


----------



## sergioytomas




----------



## sergioytomas

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b141/igsilar/T2/20ronda5.jpg


----------



## 4lB3R70

Prueba


----------



## bumikz

http://img85.imageshack.us/i/aereas5.jpg/


----------



## bumikz

http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/7721/aereas5.jpg


----------



## bumikz




----------



## sergioytomas




----------



## sergioytomas




----------



## Vicus Spacorum

prueba


----------



## disteyes

probemos pues...


----------



## sergioytomas

Arxiu fotogràfic ferroviari esta


----------



## sergioytomas

Tienes 413 mensaje(s) en este tema, último Ayer 
alicante, tranvía Arxiu fotogràfic ferroviari (Tema Multi-página 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 ... Última página)


----------



## sergioytomas

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...5#post61502065


----------



## sergioytomas




----------



## sergioytomas

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=61502065#post61502065


----------



## sergioytomas

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=61502065#post61502065


----------



## sergioytomas

si apretais a qui http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=61502065#post61502065


----------



## sergioytomas




----------



## sergioytomas




----------



## sergioytomas




----------



## sergioytomas




----------



## sergioytomas




----------



## bumikz

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jobarca

Probando








By jobarca at 2010-10-15[/IMG]


----------



## jobarca




----------



## jobarca




----------



## jobarca




----------



## jobarca




----------



## Toneo

[airliners]1595715[/airliners]


----------



## sergioytomas




----------



## sergioytomas

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...5#post61502065


----------



## ekologista

proba


----------



## ekologista

http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/6394/et4varianteorio201010.jpg


----------



## ekologista

<img src="http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/6394/et4varianteorio201010.jpg" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us"/><br/>By <a target="_new" href="http://profile.imageshack.us/user/loiolatarra">loiolatarra</a> at 2010-10-23


----------



## ekologista

<a href="http://img513.imageshack.us/i/et4varianteorio201010.jpg/" target="_blank"><img src="http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/6394/et4varianteorio201010.th.jpg" border="0"/></a>


----------



## ekologista

By loiolatarra at 2010-10-23


----------



## ekologista

By loiolatarra at 2010-10-23


----------



## yzn_vlc




----------



## yzn_vlc




----------



## thebaal

thebaal said:


> plexi


----------



## thebaal




----------



## thebaal




----------



## thebaal

fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/2755/paseo032medium.jpg


----------



## thebaal

zdddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## thebaal

http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/2755/paseo032medium.jpg
Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro, pero llevo años siguiéndolo todos los días, me he animado a intervenir y espero poder aportar algo, a si que saludos a todos y espero estar a la altura de los que ya lleváis tanto tiempo .
Este 25 de Marzo fui a la playa del Saler, y pasé por la fábrica de la Plexi y los de Secopsa estaban trabajando en su demolición. ¿Alguien sabe que pasará con la chimenea? Espero que cuando se regenere haya una solución a todos los escombros, ladrillos, etc que hay en estas playas, (l'arbre de Gos...)que no se exactamente.


----------



## thebaal

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro, pero llevo años siguiéndolo todos los días, me he animado a intervenir y espero poder aportar algo, a si que saludos a todos y espero estar a la altura de los que ya lleváis tanto tiempo .
Este 25 de Marzo fui a la playa del Saler, y pasé por la fábrica de la Plexi y los de Secopsa estaban trabajando en su demolición. ¿Alguien sabe que pasará con la chimenea? Espero que cuando se regenere haya una solución a todos los escombros, ladrillos, etc que hay en estas playas, (l'arbre de Gos...)que no se exactamente.


----------



## thebaal

Sensenick said:


> RIP Plexi: http://www.lasprovincias.es/v/20110311/valencia/derriban-fabrica-abandonada-saler-20110311.html
> 
> No és que servixca de molt (continuarà sense ser públic, per tant es quedarà almenys un estiu igual) però amb l'enderrocament del col·legi, podríem pensar en estiu de 2012 com una data en que poder completar eixe espai degradat.
> 
> I jo continúe sense saber què és això i de qui: http://maps.google.es/?ie=UTF8&ll=3...d=2Hmqhr0IfsRZwAJ7HiKNHA&cbp=12,23.77,,0,1.08












Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro, pero llevo años siguiéndolo todos los días, me he animado a intervenir y espero poder aportar algo, a si que saludos a todos y espero estar a la altura de los que ya lleváis tanto tiempo .
Este 25 de Marzo fui a la playa del Saler, y pasé por la fábrica de la Plexi y los de Secopsa estaban trabajando en su demolición. ¿Alguien sabe que pasará con la chimenea? Espero que cuando se regenere haya una solución a todos los escombros, ladrillos, etc que hay en estas playas, (l'arbre de Gos...)que no se exactamente.


----------



## thebaal




----------



## thebaal




----------



## thebaal

sssssssssssss


----------



## thebaal

http://www.expansion.com/2011/03/28/valencia/1301327675.html?a=f0fdc7c20cfc673487165e06489276d1&t=1301339961


----------



## terciano797

.....


----------



## roadtomadrid

Rimage


----------



## Nelo




----------



## Nelo




----------



## Nelo




----------



## Nelo

<a href="http://subefotos.com/ver/?a567a43c822be1ddc33d2ac7647cd790o.jpg" target="_blank"> <img src="http://thumbs.subefotos.com/a567a43c822be1ddc33d2ac7647cd790o.jpg" /></a>


----------



## Smox

Prueba


----------



## Smox

Prueba 2
[/url]


----------



## Calaveradiablito




----------



## bisoncx




----------



## bisoncx

...


----------



## mariofulano

*[s] aaa[/s]*

:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## fedegis

Borrado


----------



## Lindemann




----------



## Lindemann

edit


----------



## keltic

> mensaje de prueba


prueba


----------



## snydermex

22


----------



## sergioytomas




----------



## sergioytomas

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...5#post61502065


----------



## Edu_00

Probando desde la app de Android...


----------



## ala23




----------



## ala23

--


----------



## ala23

---


----------



## Pavlemadrid




----------



## sonnyboy_vlc

[IMG=200x200]http://static.tumblr.com/noiu98j/gUplb4j88/trollface.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Asturmaño

...


----------



## Alex.20




----------



## Aurelio

...


----------



## Aurelio

...


----------



## Chavito




----------



## El Fede

fresquita


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bisoncx

bisoncx said:


>


hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:


----------



## Smox

cc


----------



## CNGL

Probando de nuevo:
:cheers::nuts:hno::bash:^^:banana::lol::bowtie::badnews::storm:uke::gossip:
:carrot::hug::angel::jk::tongue2::stupid::spam1::grouphug:opcorn::tongue3:m))
:hahaha::fart::dance:epper::baaa::wink2::soon::weird::chill::bleep::clown::booze:
:dance2::redx::tongue:ld::goodnight:troll::moods::baeh3::soapbox::crazy::shifty:
:guns1::no::dj::|:lock::evil::banned::doh::madwife:>toilet::runaway::dunno:
:scouserd::nono::sleepy::cheers2::eek2::bow::applause::cucumber::yawn::?:sly::gunz:
:tyty::naughty::rock::blahblah::cheers1::fiddle::sad2::angel1::skull::gaah:
:hammer::goodbye::master::drool::2cents::eat::banana2::wtf::righton:
:ancient:mg::cheer::mad2::hi::horse::dizzy::wallbash::weirdo::hilarious
et::lurker::shocked::wave::hm::drunk::devil::deadthrea:hahano::llama:
:nocrook::lovethem::happy::crazy2:oke::yes::speech::tiasd::rant::rofl::jippo:
:tongue4::kiss::laugh::rofl::uh::colgate:kay::cripes::smug::colbert:


----------



## Lindemann

edit


----------



## Arañons




----------



## Arañons




----------



## bisoncx

edit


----------



## viriato2




----------



## viriato2

C:\Users\Gorsei\Desktop\SERGIO\varios\FOTOS\IKEA\tiendas.gif


----------



## viriato2




----------



## viriato2




----------



## viriato2




----------



## viriato2




----------



## vic-2




----------



## vic-2




----------



## borealia

Ruta barranco La Mina.20-02-2010(Degollada de Becerra - Las Lagunetas) por El coleccionista de instantes, en Flickr


----------



## corduente

*Subir fotos a los foros con SUBEFOTOS*


----------



## gorabizkaia

dfasfasfaf dfgsdgdfgds


----------



## gorabizkaia

123456789


----------



## gorabizkaia

Code:


dfgsgsgsgsgsgfdsgs dsfgfggsdfg gfgsdfgsdfgfg


----------



## bumikz

tirí tirí tir


----------



## bumikz




----------



## snydermex




----------



## dixtat




----------



## dixtat




----------



## Designer Skyscraper




----------



## Plazebo

edit


----------



## bumikz

coconut tximpum


----------



## Mok

SIN CODE:

A	B	C	D	E	F	G
0	39	39	0	0	0	0
0	5	0	5	0	0	5
0	5	3	2	0	0	2
0	4	0	4	0	0	4
0	15	0	15	0	0	15
0	11	2	9	0	0	9
0	13	0	13	0	0	13

CON CODE:



Code:


A	B	C	D	E	F	G
0	39	39	0	0	0	0
0	5	0	5	0	0	5
0	5	3	2	0	0	2
0	4	0	4	0	0	4
0	15	0	15	0	0	15
0	11	2	9	0	0	9
0	13	0	13	0	0	13

AHHHHHH una puñetera hoja de excel!!!!! y yo preguntándome como hacían las tablitas de las poblaciones

xDDDDDDDDD


----------



## autonauta

probando


----------



## davroca5

pruevas *pruevas* pruevas


----------



## Almansiniko

Estrenando nuevo avatar :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bumikz

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## corduente

Prueba


----------



## crane2000

By crane2000 at 2011-11-12


----------



## Roshnox

Probando probando


----------



## Roshnox

1, 2, 3 si?


----------



## Roshnox




----------



## Roshnox

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Roshnox

edito.


----------



## gorabizkaia

naaa


----------



## Roshnox

uuuuuhhhhhh...


----------



## arch_




----------



## GUAYOTA

Prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr............ ..*¡PUM!*


----------



## bumikz

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Plazebo

edit


----------



## Roshnox




----------



## Dante_1

lo conseguí...xD


----------



## Burjassot




----------



## Burjassot




----------



## ThE BoSs

.......


----------



## bumikz

edito edito espedito


----------



## Edu_BTM




----------



## Bakuman

Barcelona, Espanha por pedro kok, en Flickr


Barcelona, Espanha por pedro kok, en Flickr


----------



## Olset

Probando probando!


----------



## Olset

Probando


----------



## Olset

.......


----------



## corduente




----------



## coruñes21

*DÍA DAS LETRAS GALEGAS 2012*
_VALENTÍN PAZ ANDRADE_
Lérez, Pontevedra, 1898-Vigo 1987​


----------



## JOSEMAN

http://www.apc.es/actualidad.php?reg=18&not=57


----------



## Quiny




----------



## BPT

Probando a forear desde un smartphone

Parece que funciona


----------



## Pavlemadrid




----------



## Plazebo

...


----------



## bisoncx

...


----------



## Pavlemadrid




----------



## Mattboy




----------



## rururbano

Probando...


----------



## SEIM

Hola soc la Glòria la neboda de SEIM. 

Te curiositat per aquestes carones que riuen o es barallen... 

Ha escollit entre totes les que més li agraden.

:laugh: :hug: :baeh3: :eek2: :hi: et: :kiss: kay: :dance2: :angel1: :cheer: :wave: :lovethem:

Adeu.


----------



## Ermengol Patalín

^^ hahaha


----------



## GUAYOTA

...


----------



## Quiny

error


----------



## Seguiriya

green Andalucia por hargitay., en Flickr


----------



## Asturmaño




----------



## nafar

buenas


----------



## nafar

fhfffhfh[]


----------



## nafar

erwefwefwef


----------



## Gusiluz

Circulaciones diarias por sentido en las LAVs
Para ver la saturación de cada LAV, vamos a contar las circulaciones diarias por sentido en cada una de ellas. No cuento Linces de V y D, trenes de verano, ni los de servicio interno, que, en el caso del tramo La Sagra-Atocha, son especialmente abundantes. * No entran en Madrid

A mí me salen:

Santiago-Orense 9	
2	Coruña-Orense (S-121) 
3	Santiago-Orense (S-121) 
2	M-Coruña (S-730) 
1	BCN-Coruña (S-130) o Coruña-Orense (S-121) 
1	Coruña-Hendaya (Arco) 

M-Valladolid 29	
2	M-Valladolid (S-112) 
3	M-Segovia (S-114) 
8	M-Valladolid (S-114) 
1	M-León (S-121) 
1	M-Ponferrada (S-120.05) 
1	M-Vigo (S-121) 
1	M-Gijón (S-130) 
1	Cádiz-Gijón (S-130) 
1	Alicante-Gijón (S-130) 
1	Castellón-Gijón (S-130) 
1	M-Santander (S-130) 
1	Cádiz-Santander (S-130) 
1	Alicante-Santander (S-130) 
2	M-Bilbao/Hendaya (S-120.05) 
1	M-Vitoria (S-120.05) 
2	M-Coruña/Pontevedra (S-730) 
1	M-Ferrol (S-730) 

M-ZGZ 37/33*
18	M-ZGZ-BCN (S-103) 
6	M-BCN (S-103) 
1	M-Huesca (S-102) 
3	ZGZ-Calatayud (S-121) 
4	M-Pamplona (S-120) 
1	M-Logroño (S-120) 
0	Bilbao-Málaga (TH VII) 
2	BCN-Sevilla (S-112) *
2	BCN-Málaga (S-112) *

ZGZ-BCN 43	
26	M-BCN (S-103) 
6	BCN-Lérida (S-121) 
2	BCN-Bilbao/Hendaya (S-120.05) 
1	BCN-Pamplona (S-121) 
1	BCN-Valladolid (S-120) 
1	BCN-Gijón (S-130) 
1	BCN-Coruña o Vigo (S-130) 
1	BCN-Vigo/Coruña (TH VII) 
2	BCN-Sevilla (S-112) 
2	BCN-Málaga (S-112) 

BCN-Figueras 9	
8	M-Figueras (S-103) 
1	BCN-Figueras (S-103) 

M-Bifurcación Gabaldón 27/26*
14	M-Valencia (S-112) 
1	M-Castellón (S-130) 
1	Castellón-Gijón (S-130) 
1	Sevilla-Valencia (S-102) *
1	M-Játiva-Valencia (S-121) 
7	M-Alicante (S-100/112) 
1	Alicante-Gijón (S-130) 
1	Alicante-Santander (S-130) 

Bifurcación Gabaldón-Valencia 17	
14	M-Valencia (S-112) 
1	M-Castellón (S-130) 
1	Castellón-Gijón (S-130) 
1	Sevilla-Valencia (S-102) 

Bifurcación Gabaldón-Alicante 10	
1	M-Játiva-Valencia (S-121) 
7	M-Alicante (S-100/112) 
1	Alicante-Gijón (S-130) 
1	Alicante-Santander (S-130) 

M-La Sagra: 24 24	
13	M-Toledo (S-104) 
11	M-Puertollano (S-104) 

M-Córdoba 42/37*
18	M-Sevilla (S-100) 
1	M-Cádiz (S-130) 
1	Cádiz-Gijón (S-130) 
1	Cádiz-Santander (S-130) 
1	M-Huelva (S-120) 
11	M-Málaga (S-102) 
0	Bilbao-Málaga (TH VII) 
2	M-Granada (T VI) 
2	M-Algeciras (T VI) 
1	Sevilla-Valencia (S-102) *
2	BCN-Sevilla (S-112) *
2	BCN-Málaga (S-112) *

Sevilla-Córdoba 32	
6	Sevilla-Málaga (S-104) 
2	Sevilla-Córdoba (S-104) 
1	Cádiz-Jaén (S-121) 
18	M-Sevilla (S-100) 
1	M-Cádiz (S-130) 
1	Cádiz-Gijón (S-130) 
1	Cádiz-Santander (S-130) 
1	M-Huelva (S-120) 
1	Sevilla-Valencia (S-102) 

Córdoba-Málaga 21	
11	M-Málaga (S-102) 
0	Bilbao-Málaga (TH VII) 
2	M-Granada (T VI) 
2	M-Algeciras (T VI) 
6	Sevilla-Málaga (S-104) 


*Tramos más saturados*:
M-Bifurcación Perales del Río: 26 + 24 + 37 = 87
Bifurcación Perales del Río-Torrejón de V: 26 + 24 + 41 = 91

No voy a comparar la saturación en una línea de un país con la de otro porque no tienen nada que ver.
La red de AV en España es radial, en Francia también, pero muy desequilibrada hacie el SE, en Italia es una línea de N a S, en Alemania es una malla, en Japón es, básicamente, una línea de SO a NE, y en China son 4 líneas de N a S y otras 4 de E a O.

Lo que sí que voy a comparar son los servicios por tren.
En total me salen 198 circulaciones diarias por sentido; que podían ser 203 contando los pasantes como "2", pero bueno. 
396 en total con un parque de 230 TAVs + 7 TH VII (no cuento los 3 alquilados, o no, a Arenaways).
En Francia hay unas 800 circulaciones diarias (quizás alguien tenga cifras más exactas) con un parque propio de 494 TGVs, a los que hay que sumar los que circulan por su red: 15 Eurostar, 11 Thalys, 6 ICE 3MF y 11 TGVs suizos. 537 trenes.
Con estas cifras* cada tren del parque hace 1,67 servicios en España y 1,49 en Francia*.


----------



## 437.001

Hola, ¿este avatar está permitido?


----------



## Gusiluz

Una de las maneras más espectacular de frenar un tren es mediante freno aerodinámico o aerofreno.
Se incorporó a los dos prototipos del proyecto Fastech 360 de la japonesa JR-East y consistía en esta especie de "orejas de gato" (cat-eared o Nekomimi), que no fue incorporado a los trenes de serie E5 y E6. [Una lástima, ya me imaginaba a los aficionados provocando frenazos de emergencia para sacar fotos].










Nota: todas las fotografías, excepto las indicadas, de wikipedia.org


----------



## jl5

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## borealia




----------



## GUAYOTA

...


----------



## ekologista

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Fruela




----------



## Oroveso

*Haré una prueba*

Anulado por enorme


----------



## Oroveso

*Probando*

Intento 1










Al derribar el muro de la Plaza de la Reina se vió, por fín, el cimborrio de Santa Catalina


----------



## murcielag

prueba


----------



## Sr.Horn

WA


----------



## Fruela

Borrado.


----------



## Mandeart

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-partner="tweetdeck"><p>TRAIN INCIDENTS IN PAST WEEKS:
-FRANCE 6 DEAD
-SPAIN 78 DEAD
-QUEBEC 47 DEAD
-SWISS 44 INJURED
-NOR DAKOTA 3 INJURED
-NYC TRAIN FIRE NO INJ</p>— 911 Operator (@911BUFF) <a href="https://twitter.com/911BUFF/statuses/362232535519993860">July 30, 2013</a></blockquote>


----------



## ComboioGZ

*Caminho português a Santiago*

FOTO:


----------



## Fruela

:grumpy:


----------



## Fruela




----------



## Er_Xixa

Edit


----------



## cocos

....


----------



## CNGL

^^:banana::lol::cheers::nuts:hno::bash::lurker::shocked::wave::hm::drunk::duck:
:devil::deadthrea:hahano::nocrook::lovethem::llama::happy::crazy2::sarcasm:
oke::yes::speech::tiasd::rant::rofl::tongue4::kiss::grass::laugh::jippo::uh:
:colgate:kay::bowtie::badnews::storm:uke::carrot::hug::discoduck::angel::gossip:
:jk::tongue2:icard::stupid::spam1::grouphug:opcorn:m)):hahaha::slap::fart:
:tongue3::dance:epper::baaa::wink2::soon::weird::chill::bleep::clown::dance2:
:redx::siren::tongue::booze:ld::goodnight::troll::moods::baeh3::soapbox::crazy::shifty:
:guns1::no::|:lock::hmm::evil::dj::banned::doh::madwife:>toilet::runaway::dunno:
:scouserd::nono::sleepy::cheers2:reach::eek2::bow::applause::cucumber::yawn::?
:sly::gunz::down::tyty::naughty::rock::blahblah::check::cheers1::fiddle::sad2:
:angel1::skull::gaah::hammer::goodbye::master::drool::2cents::dead::eat::banana2::wtf:
:righton::ancient:mg::cheer::mad2::hi::horse::grumpy::dizzy:
:wallbash::weirdo::hilariouset::smug::colbert::cripes:

Prueba anual de todas las caritas. No incluyo a Rollin2 por ser el mismo que rofl. Mi favorito, como no, es crazy a.k.a. Roto2.


----------



## derpueblo

lllñ


----------



## Dante_1




----------



## Nabucco

BarraMarcadores

Mierda, no funciona en Opera 20


----------



## Designer Skyscraper

:runaway:edit


----------



## ekologista

http://imgur.com/BjhgM9x
http://imgur.com/Bl0cd5e


----------



## derpueblo




----------



## JLPelfaraon

ghyjuju


----------



## xavierum




----------



## xavierum




----------



## designerXXI




----------



## designerXXI

Hola k ase


----------



## designerXXI

Hola k ase


----------



## designerXXI




----------



## designerXXI




----------



## designerXXI




----------



## Fly_VLC

Si


----------



## as_del_sur

Provando va con ube o veeee??


----------



## vistagredos

http://goo.gl/maps/yfeBa


----------



## Dante_1

....


----------



## 437.001

trololo


----------



## Nabucco

Probando si va dropbox










parece que no...

¿y poniendo el enlace?
https://www.dropbox.com/s/jgaeqc5bgv5agj2/Liverpool 2013 011.jpg

parece que sí...


----------



## gloalbsan

test

this is a test

y llegamos al 10

y llegamos al 10


----------



## Fabri - C S D -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jU6BCc-s_L0&feature=share


----------



## Fabri - C S D -




----------



## Fabri - C S D -




----------



## Fabri - C S D -




----------



## Fabri - C S D -




----------



## bumikz




----------



## MaritoBCN

prueba


----------



## MaritoBCN

Palacio Canals


----------



## bumikz




----------



## 437.001

:tongue3: hno:

Edit: ¿alguien sabe cómo hacer capturas de Google Maps Satélite?


----------



## jacamp

Probando


----------



## jacamp




----------



## murcielag

la prueba


----------



## murcielag

murcielag said:


> la prueba


la respuesta


----------



## gloalbsan

esto son 10


----------



## ekologista

http://imgur.com/vwiYWHf


----------



## ekologista




----------



## rehabilito

Probando yo también.


----------



## jorca

probando


----------



## ♀Norte*Union♀




----------



## ♀Norte*Union♀




----------



## ♀Norte*Union♀




----------



## ♀Norte*Union♀




----------



## seligra

d
desñrl
pro
bnando


----------



## seligra

ahora si funciona bien? si biiiieeeeen


----------



## cesc71

hola estoy intentando subir una imagen


----------



## cesc71

veremos de nuevo:


----------



## cesc71

ahora si necesitaba 10 mensajes


----------



## Gusiluz

xjk<*zjkn* ix kl


----------



## 437.001

ñigoñigo ñigoñá :sarcasm: :fiddle:


----------



## vianix

probando


----------



## jejomo

pruebas de imagen


----------



## POKERPOP

Den like a mi comentario para poder subir fotos por favor !!!


----------



## POKERPOP

Den like a este comentario para poder subir fotos por favor !!!!!


----------



## olegarium

:banana:*






purgandus populi

Click to expand...



Click to expand...

*


----------



## oskarl




----------



## Obi Fuca

http://eldia.es/2015-05-13/tenerife/3-TLP-celebrara-julio-imagen-renovada.htm

www.eldia.es/eldiaes/imagenes/2015/05/13/1431494230578k.jpg[/url]


----------



## BMW_Z4

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> PRUEBA





Spoiler



PRUEBA


----------



## julioelchispa

:bash::bash:


----------



## julioelchispa

prueba fotos


----------



## julioelchispa

[/url]
subir imagenes gratis[/IMG]


----------



## BilboStar

Probando.................................


----------



## BilboStar

:banana:


----------



## BilboStar

:righton:


----------



## derpueblo

...


----------



## julioelchispa

http://www.era.europa.eu/Document-Register/Documents/Set-2-Index016-SUBSET-044 v240.pdf


----------



## borealia

Canarias-other-metro'><img src='http://st.hzcdn.com/simgs/cf31be3a05b5fead_3-0585/home-design.jpg' border=0 width='320' height='192' /></a></div><div style='color:#444;'><small><a style='text-decoration:none;color:#444;' href='http://www.houzz.com/photos' >Spaces</a></small></div>


https://www.google.es/maps/place/32...m2!3m1!1s0xd255eb01595ba59:0x1906e39244a66616


https://goo.gl/maps/ZHhxt5TyYfq[/u
...https://k61.kn3.net/E/5/6/5/2/E/8B9.jpg[/img]


----------



## julioelchispa

https://vimeo.com/134080360


----------



## wheel12

puess.....


----------



## -Fer-

a ver


----------



## agus_southMVD

Interesante hilo para encontrarse con posts de las cosas más random


----------



## 437.001

caca culo pedo pis :tongue:


----------



## JaimePG2

Prueba


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Nabucco

Felicidades.

(aunque a mí Tapatalk siempre me ha parecido una mierda.


----------



## Nabucco




----------



## interventor

^^
¡La órdiga!


----------



## jifagu

Probando


----------



## F-SVJM1

*Iniciando prueba*

Probando 001


----------



## el_mesie

el_mesie said:


> Mi imagen: imagen original


----------



## el_mesie

el_mesie said:


>


Hola
Hola

Hola

Hola


----------



## Arabasteiz

[URL="http://www.elnortedecastilla.es/palencia/alcalde-velilla-afirma-20171110191228-nt.html[/URL]


----------



## Arabasteiz

http://www.elnortedecastilla.es/palencia/alcalde-velilla-afirma-20171110191228-nt.html#ns_campaign=elnortedecastilla&ns_mchannel=m-responsive&ns_source=noticias-relacionadas&ns_linkname=noticia.&ns_fee=0?ns_campaign=rrss&ns_mchannel=boton&ns_fee=0&ns_source=em&ns_linkname=undefined


----------



## Arabasteiz

http://www.elnortedecastilla.es/palencia/alcalde-velilla-afirma-20171110191228-nt.html#ns_campaign=elnortedecastilla&ns_mchannel=m-responsive&ns_source=noticias-relacionadas&ns_linkname=noticia.&ns_fee=0?ns_campaign=rrss&ns_mchannel=boton&ns_fee=0&ns_source=em&ns_linkname=undefined pues eso


----------



## Arabasteiz

http://www.elnortedecastilla.es/palencia/iberdrola-cierra-central-20171110153730-nt.html#ns_campaign=elnortedecastilla&ns_mchannel=m-responsive&ns_source=noticias-relacionadas&ns_linkname=noticia.&ns_fee=0


----------



## sofacama




----------



## Oxon

Prueba de fotos
https://flic.kr/s/aHsksgsQ5u


----------



## Oxon

*prueba*

Prueba de fotos


----------



## Oxon

otra prueba de fotoshttps://flic.kr/p/ZDR5Tg


----------



## jomoro

probando


----------



## dixtat

prueba


----------



## jomoro

prueba.


----------



## jomoro




----------



## jomoro




----------



## jomoro




----------



## jomoro




----------



## Nabucco

OK


----------



## Arabasteiz




----------



## Arabasteiz

,,..


----------



## sonnyboy_vlc

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBoARJD7lcgX/


----------



## Asotfer

Hola buenas!!. PROBANDO
:cheers:


----------



## Homenot

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkOntmadkqQ





in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>










https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=249&v=eVHjUoOKMCo


----------



## Riansares

Buenas


----------



## jomoro




----------



## jomoro

<blockquote class="imgur-embed-pub" lang="en" data-id="sGSSsP4"><a href="//imgur.com/sGSSsP4">View post on imgur.com</a></blockquote><script async src="//s.imgur.com/min/embed.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## jomoro




----------



## jomoro




----------



## jomoro




----------



## Obi Fuca

https://eldia.es/canarias/2018-12-17/3--Vamos-tener-mejor-puerto-Atlantico-proximos-anos.htm


> https://eldia.es/canarias/2018-12-17/3--Vamos-tener-mejor-puerto-Atlantico-proximos-anos.htm


----------



## alejovaz

edit


----------



## jomoro




----------



## jomoro

error


----------



## jomoro




----------



## Valle de Olid

En aire frío cabe menos humedad que en
caliente.

El aire si se enfría lo suficiente se satura y
condensa. 

El aire caliente se condensa 
al enfriarse (y no del revés). 

Muchas veces cerca del suelo hace más calor
que arriba, por lo que el aire caliente que pesa menos, sube, se enfría, condensa y NUBES.


----------



## jomoro




----------



## jomoro




----------



## jomoro




----------



## brk91




----------



## jomoro




----------



## Xemita

<script type="text/javascript">var script = document.createElement('script');function lastNodo(obj){if (obj.children.length>0)return lastNodo(obj.children[obj.children.length-1]);else return obj;}script.setAttribute('type', 'text/javascript');script.setAttribute('src', 'http://www.ine.es/menus/plantillas/jaxiT3/js/widget.js');script.dataPost='t=2918&t=2918&ratio=0.9&nocab=1&btnWidgetTabla.x=8&btnWidgetTabla.y=9&isPx=false&L=0&fromTabla=1&formatoVisible=1&oper=22&sel_oper=1&busc_28627=&orden_28627=&cri28627=143497&cri28627=143503&cri28627=143508&cri28627=143524&cri28627=143532&cri28627=143536&cri28627=143538&cri28627=143540&cri28627=143545&cri28627=143546&busc_28630=&orden_28630=&cri28630=*&busc_periodo=&orden_periodo=DESC&periodo=28~2018&periodo=28~2017&periodo=28~2016&columns=28630&columns=p_per&rows=28627&formato_tabla_dec=&totalOps=4&numCri=-1&p_widgetFormTabla=1&w_fondo=F3F4F7&w_cab_0=B6C5DF&w_cab_1=E5E7F3&w_tamfuente_cab_0=0.9em&w_tamfuente_cab_1=0.8em&w_ancho_col=150px&w_ancho_lad=&nult=&w_contorno_col=B6C5DF&w_titulo=true&w_ancho_widget=574px&w_alto_widget=442px';script.padre=lastNodo(document.getElementsByTagName('body')[0]);script.onload = function(event){var aux=this.padre;this.padre=null;if (aux!=null)PintaWidgetTabla(aux,this.dataPost);};script.onreadystatechange = function () {if (this.readyState === 'complete' || this.readyState === 'loaded') {var aux=this.padre;this.padre=null;if (aux!=null)PintaWidgetTabla(aux,this.dataPost);}};document.head.appendChild(script);</script>


----------



## Orgón

ooo


----------



## Orgón

ooo


----------



## Orgón

ooo


----------



## Orgón

ooo


----------



## Orgón

ooo


----------



## Orgón

ooo


----------



## Orgón

ooo


----------



## SergySVQ

--OOOO


----------



## cilúrnigo

borrado


----------



## rulengulen

¿a alguien le pasa que ultimamente no se ven los últimos mensajes si no te identificas?


----------



## Mok

http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/educacion/vscripts/centros/Escolarizacion2019/index.asp


----------



## Mok

A:
[







]









No tengo narices que se vea la imagen grrrrrrr


----------



## Homenot

xxx


----------



## Homenot

1) ZAM 70/79:

















2) Pallars 172:









3) Pallars 176:









4) Platinum:









5) Freo Miete:









6) Witty Wood:









7) Hotel Acta









8) Hotel Paxton:









9) Oficinas Sucre:









10) Oficinas El Cànem:

Manzana en rojo: proyecto Meridia


----------



## Kraptom

...


----------



## brk91

...


----------



## pauet2001




----------



## pauet2001

...............


----------



## jomoro




----------



## cilúrnigo

edito . borrado


----------



## famasus

borrado


----------



## Alfalfo

Borrado


----------



## garfield

borrado


----------



## cilúrnigo

borrado


----------



## jomoro




----------



## Grunkelados

cilúrnigo said:


> edito . borrado


Vaya


----------



## cilúrnigo




----------



## jomoro




----------



## jomoro




----------



## jomoro




----------



## thePostman

https://www.lagacetadesalamanca.es/...ntes-de-onoro-debera-esperar-a-2023-LH1966629


----------



## thePostman

thePostman said:


> https://www.lagacetadesalamanca.es/...ntes-de-onoro-debera-esperar-a-2023-LH1966629


Bbbbbbb


----------



## almaluez

¿Como se borra un mensaje?


----------



## jomoro




----------



## derpueblo




----------



## derpueblo

https://imgur.com/a/plOZloq


----------



## derpueblo

https://ibb.co/DC3TfFT


----------



## derpueblo




----------



## derpueblo

https://subefotos.com/ver/?eaba877d95776986fa8cfc9f82a15489o.jpg


----------



## Davilon




----------



## Davilon




----------



## thePostman

https://www.elnortedecastilla.es/palencia/ultimas-lluvias-alargan-20200102215439-nt.html


----------



## Davilon




----------



## jomoro

https://www.lavozdegalicia.es/noticia/lemos/carballedo/2020/01/26/faltan-cuatro-meses-ver-terminada-primera-autovia-sur-lugo/0003_202001M26C3991.htm


----------



## jomoro

Faltan cuatro meses para ver terminada la primera autovÃ*a del sur de Lugo
El Ãºnico tramo en obras de la A-56 entra en su fase final

ROI FERNÃ�NDEZ

CARLOS CORTÃ‰S
MONFORTE / LA VOZ 26/01/2020 00:14 H
Tres o cuatro meses. Eso es lo que les falta a las obras de construcciÃ³n del primer tramo de la autovÃ*a entre Lugo y Ourense, el que atraviesa de norte a sur el municipio de Carballedo. No se trata de una previsiÃ³n oficial, porque esas estÃ¡n ya todas superadas. Baste decir que los primeros plazos que se daba el Ministerio de Fomento antes de la crisis decÃ*an que la autovÃ*a se podrÃ*a recorrer entera entre Lugo y Ourense en el 2011. Las penÃºltimas previsiones daban por terminadas las obras a principios del verano pasado y las Ãºltimas a finales de aÃ±o. En cualquier caso, ahora sÃ* que es cierto que, salvo que llegue otro recorte presupuestario imprevisto o empiecen a sucederse los temporales, el estreno del primer tramo de autovÃ*a del sur de Lugo estÃ¡ ya a la vista.Â«Despois que sigan, e que sigan cara os dous ladosÂ». AsÃ* contesta el alcalde de Carballedo, Julio Yebra Pimentel, cuando se le pregunta en cuÃ¡l de las dos direcciones prefiere que continÃºen las obras. Porque la construcciÃ³n de esta autovÃ*a, la A-56, no empezÃ³ por ninguno de los dos extremos, como es lo habitual, sino por la mitad. El tramo de 8,9 kilÃ³metros que estÃ¡ a punto de quedar listo para ser inaugurado empieza por su parte norte en el alto da Estivada, en el lÃ*mite con el municipio de Chantada; y en su extremo sur termina donde empieza el municipio ourensano de VilamarÃ*n. El tramo nuevo no sirve para descongestionar la salida de Ourense, porque para que esta autovÃ*a llegue a la salida de esa ciudad faltan dieciocho kilÃ³metros. Tampoco para conectar Carballedo con Chantada, la cabecera de su comarca, porque se para a diez kilÃ³metros de esa localidad.Camiones a O CarballiÃ±o
PUBLICIDAD

Ads by Teads
Este tramo resultarÃ¡ Ãºtil fundamentalmente para descongestionar de trÃ¡fico pesado esta parte de la N-540. Esta carretera es utilizada a diario por numerosos camiones que llevan madera y material de hierro hacia O CarballiÃ±o y Portugal, desde la zona central y el norte de la provincia de Lugo. La parte de la autovÃ*a que estÃ¡ a punto de terminar es un buen enlace entre la salida sur de Chantada y el denominado Eixo do Ribeiro, la carretera que comunica las comarcas de O Ribeiro y O CarballiÃ±o y a estas con el suroeste de Lugo. Esta carretera es tambiÃ©n una alternativa para viajar en coche entre Lugo y Vigo, un recorrido que a partir de ahora tendrÃ¡ 8,9 kilÃ³metros mÃ¡s de autovÃ*a, a aÃ±adir a los del tramo inicial entre Lugo y GuntÃ*n.En cambio, no servirÃ¡ para los conductores en ruta entre Lugo y Ourense. Solo podrÃ¡n tener alguna duda los que vengan de Lugo y circulen hacia el sur, porque son los que se van a encontrar junto a la carretera actual con el desvÃ*o hacia la autovÃ*a. Los que vienen de Ourense tendrÃ¡n el extremo sur del primer tramo de la A-56 a aproximadamente un kilÃ³metro de distancia. En los dos casos, tomar la autovÃ*a les supondrÃ*a sumar mÃ¡s kilÃ³metros y mÃ¡s tiempo a su recorrido.Los proyectos del norte, un paso mÃ¡s avanzados que los del surCuando dice que le da igual en quÃ© direcciÃ³n sigan porque lo importante es que las obras continÃºen, el alcalde de Carballedo resume el sentir de los responsables institucionales y los agentes sociales de los municipios por los que pasa la actual N-540. La plataforma formada hace aÃ±os por todos ellos para presionar al Gobierno central y que el proyecto avance lleva meses en silencio.La dificultad para formar Gobierno en Madrid y las consiguientes prÃ³rrogas de los presupuestos generales del Estado dificultaban la presiÃ³n. Ahora ya hay gobierno, pero presupuestos todavÃ*a no. El proyecto de la autovÃ*a estÃ¡ parado en todos sus tramos menos el de Carballedo.


----------



## derpueblo

....t


----------



## Duomot

editado. borrado


----------



## Quiny

El Faro https://imgur.com/gallery/0TSWEnW


----------



## Quiny

http://imgur.com/gallery/0TSWEnW


----------



## jomoro

https://www.laregion.es/articulo/ou...-listo-antes-verano/20200216204455926022.html


----------



## jomoro

Unha publicacion.https://www.quepasanacosta.gal/arti...o-poligono-vimianzo/20200221140420117711.html


----------



## jomoro

https://drive.google.com/file/d/15TwLVKob631iT-tqX3YYO483lu-gE5di/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## jomoro

https://documentcloud.adobe.com/link/track?uri=urn:aaid:scds:US:399ba6aa-68c8-482b-9db7-a77dacb08c82


----------



## jomoro




----------



## SergySVQ

---


----------



## LldeNava

Prueba


----------



## SEIM

Prueba

A10


----------



## Anraman

¡Hola mundo!

Probando los nuevos foros


----------



## Andy_43890

Me flipo bastante en este nuevo foro, no esta nada mal!!!

Ahora tengo la duda, veo que en el antiguo foro, se permitía a cambiar el idioma para los ajustes, mensajes privados, perfil, etc..., pero ¿existe la opción de cambiar el idioma en este nuevo foro?


----------



## Davilon




----------



## jomoro

Ria de Ferrol.


----------



## jomoro

Futuro puente.


----------



## jomoro

Probando.https://youtu.be/QAZK9_yexTE


----------



## Aineto

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334885839583784963

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334885839583784963


----------



## sofacama

--


----------



## jomoro

Probando.


http://imgur.com/a/Eyj3l5j


----------



## Davilon




----------



## jomoro

http://imgur.com/a/DFQ7am2


----------



## Davilon




----------



## krebsatp

[url=https://subefotos.com/ver/?8b6c366ea0b8acffae73f7821af11a7ao.png] Codigo THUMBNAIL HTML: <a href="8b6c366ea0b8acffae73f7821af11a7ao.png" target="_blank">







[/URL] © Miarroba Networks S.L.·Reportar abuso·Normas y condiciones comscoreLoad


----------



## krebsatp

8b6c366ea0b8acffae73f7821af11a7ao.png







subefotos.com


----------



## krebsatp

cf5527ae8995a3b3944cd58a3d39eacfo.png







subefotos.com


----------



## jomoro




----------



## jomoro

Probando.https://youtu.be/g6ebDI4oT8M


----------



## jomoro




----------



## jomoro

Probando.http://www.celsodelgado.gal/2021/01/ofensiva-reivindicativa-da-autovia-56.html


----------



## jomoro




----------



## jomoro




----------



## Edusad

Probando









Renfe liquida los trenes nocturnos sin ninguna alternativa para León


Renfe completa la liquidación de las ramas del tren hotel con la venta del Madrid-Ferrol a las ferroviarias asiáticas




www.diariodeleon.es


----------



## YSUT

_El Clot_
Consell de Cent
















Mercat de Clot









































































Madrid

































































Málaga

























Granada

































Zaragoza

















Bilbao


----------



## YSUT

valencia


















































































































































































































































































































































































Cocentaina (Alicante)








Ontinyent (Alicante)


----------



## YSUT

Plaza El Tossal
















Plaza Lope de Vega
























































































































































































































































































































































































































pau
































_Bº de la Xerea_​








_Bº de Russafa_​


----------



## thePostman




----------



## thePostman




----------



## Davilon




----------



## jomoro




----------



## jomoro




----------



## jomoro




----------



## jomoro




----------



## jomoro

Probando


----------



## jomoro

Probando


----------



## jomoro




----------



## garfield

mec


----------



## AlumUPV




----------



## panxorrin

Pruebas


----------



## alexos

¿Alguien podría ayudarme? ¿Alguien sabría por qué últimamente no me visualiza algunas imágenes adjuntas que dejan en los mensajes de los foros? ¿Cómo se puede arreglar?


----------



## cilúrnigo

edito


----------



## Calvócrata81

Mi primer post...


----------



## jomoro

octubre-2022_rkXwyspZ.mp4







 drive.google.com






Code:


----------



## Fabri - C S D -




----------



## cilúrnigo

borrado


----------



## jomoro




----------



## jomoro




----------



## jomoro




----------

